# Aristo US Army Consoldation photo



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Notice all wheels are flanged.......









Butt ugly paint job thooooooo..............


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ugh! Did the Army actually paint the #610 in that paint scheme?!! I believe I have ridden behind her on the Tennessee Valley RR and she is one fine looking engine......all black!


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow that is an incredibly ugly paint scheme, but it is nice to finally see a painted model, and I'm sure in other paint schemes it will look great.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree that is an ugly paint job. 

Otherwise, the only thing I noted (on the aristo board, too) was the #3 driver is not the right kind of driver there. 

That's a picky point since this was shown as a paint sample and not a final sample, so there's still hope! 

Mark


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark, do you mean the #3 is not the right kind because it is flanged? 

At the SWGRS, Scott Polk told me his preference was to sell it with all drivers flanged. 

I hope he gets his way, I don't remember people asking for a blind driver on the mikado, or blind drivers on the Mallet. 

Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

It appears in the photo that the main drive rod connects to the crankpin on the third driver. If that is the case, usually the driver connected to the main drive rod has a heavier counter weight (helps to balance the "hammer blow" when the main rod hits its low position). I am guessing that Mark may be commenting about all drivers having the same amount of counter weight. 

David Meashey


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

If they're smart they'll leave them flanged, because their drivelines are way too sloppy to go unflanged....those locos will end up spending 70% of their life laying on their side in the ballast. 

Keith


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Greg, 
What he means about the #3 driver is that the counterweight should be heavier than the counterweight on the other three drivers as this is where the main rod from the cylinders connects. Typically the counterweight is heavier(bigger) on that driver to offset the force of the rod banging to and fro. 

Are those yellow parts really painted, or are they mold test shots in whatever color they were running in the machine???? 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts, who things that loco looks pretty good ( without the yellow parts)!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,

I noticed the flanges, too. As the others said, the driver the main rod is connected to generally has a larger counterweight. 

I was looking for a real color picture of the USATC 610, but haven't been able to find one. 

Here's 610 in her TVRM paint: 
610


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

As long as we are pointing out the differences I notice the Aristo sand dome is round instead of rectangle. Also the air tank isn't present on the left side in the photo, as well as the running board that steps up and down around it. Are they using a different version for their model, and just calling it 610?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo will have a problem if those counter balance weights on those drivers stay the same. Not good. Definately should be a much larger counter balance on that third driver. Is a butt ugly paint job, IMHO. Good that ALL the drivers are flanged!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

That would look sharp if all the yellow paint was changed to black.

Not often do you see Army Corps painted locos in large scale. I hope this really is just a test of the paint. Otherwise I fear low sales due to this being so gaudy. That would make it tough for future Army painted locos in large scale.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Too big, too late, dont care 

Dont worry, those Army units will be the first ones on clearance for 50% off, so patience....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I fear that might be the finished paint job

As here is the concept drawing.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep looks like a woose paint job or something that belongs on skid row







. The pic shows all drivers flanged so we shall see what they end up doing. Yes the num 3 driver needs a larger looking counter weight to match proto type. I think I'll wait for a undec. Later RJD


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am thining the USATC 2-8-0s did have a lot of white and yellow trim? 

EDIT---

Granted, a preserved loco, but I can remember lighter fittings on the B&W pix of thse before being shipped off around the globe:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:F...o._607.jpg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/locolist.aspx?id=usax

Nothing good here on 610, but some good paint shots of 607. I really don't care about the U.S.Army paint,just glad that the 2-8-0's are getting closer to release, and I will have my first two steam freight locos. As for that third driver weight it probably is too late to bring that up.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I had read somewhere that they would also have exchange buffers and beams....any truth to that as an option?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 06 Dec 2010 05:43 PM 
I think I had read somewhere that they would also have exchange buffers and beams....any truth to that as an option? 
To Quote the Polkyman,

This is the first painted sample. It will be made in the US version first and then in a Euro version with bumpers. We're still experimenting with the wheels. As great as it looks and works even better. It's closer than further!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking at some of the US Army locos (especially #606, see link below) in the link Paul provided, I guess all that yellow is accurate. 


US Army #606


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Look at the driver counter balances on that engine in the link above. 1st and 4th drivers with small ones (as they should be!), 2nd driver a little larger and check out the 3rd driver(very large weight). As a "steam nut", I feel that missing the sizes on that loco counter balance weight is unforgivable! Aristo might as well have put a PANTAGRAPH on top of the boiler and be just as accurate!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 06 Dec 2010 05:49 PM 
Posted By Spule 4 on 06 Dec 2010 05:43 PM 
I think I had read somewhere that they would also have exchange buffers and beams....any truth to that as an option? 
To Quote the Polkyman,

This is the first painted sample. It will be made in the US version first and then in a Euro version with bumpers. We're still experimenting with the wheels. As great as it looks and works even better. It's closer than further!


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Good starting point. I will try an "SPize" mine. I have the pics and will try to make it look like something the SP ran. Looks like another scratchbuilt Vandy tender.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee, big glaring difference on those domes!


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

You know as far as Consolidation’s go that's a really BIG one..... The length of the firebox is a dead give away, not to mention the overall demeanor of the beast. I scaled the picture, looks like 33” pilot wheels, 89” diameter smoke box, boiler overall length is about 34’ and the engine overall is about 46.5’. Typically Consolidation’s are about 36’ in length. If this is really a BIG one the drivers scale to 57” which is a tad small (61.5-63"). 
Wonder what real world locomotive Aristo modeled? Reading, Western Maryland and a few others had some of the behemoth Consolidations. Those steam domes are reminiscent of Reading and PRR. As far as modeling your favorite flavor RR with this one it’s going to be tough as these BIG ones were not very common. 

All that said, I think Aristo did a pretty nice job on this model. 

Michael


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Michael Glavin on 06 Dec 2010 11:18 PM 

You know as far as Consolidation’s go that's a really BIG one..... The length of the firebox is a dead give away, not to mention the overall demeanor of the beast. I scaled the picture, looks like 33” pilot wheels, 89” diameter smoke box, boiler overall length is about 34’ and the engine overall is about 46.5’. Typically Consolidation’s are about 36’ in length. If this is really a BIG one the drivers scale to 57” which is a tad small (61.5-63"). 
Wonder what real world locomotive Aristo modeled? Reading, Western Maryland and a few others had some of the behemoth Consolidations. Those steam domes are reminiscent of Reading and PRR. As far as modeling your favorite flavor RR with this one it’s going to be tough as these BIG ones were not very common. 

All that said, I think Aristo did a pretty nice job on this model. 

Michael 

Yup i agree, I think it looks great.

Just dont care for the Army paint scheme with the yellow.

And i hope they finally fixed the loose driver issue with the prime mover motor forever.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Michael Glavin on 06 Dec 2010 11:18 PM 

You know as far as Consolidation’s go that's a really BIG one..... The length of the firebox is a dead give away, not to mention the overall demeanor of the beast. I scaled the picture, looks like 33” pilot wheels, 89” diameter smoke box, boiler overall length is about 34’ and the engine overall is about 46.5’. Typically Consolidation’s are about 36’ in length. If this is really a BIG one the drivers scale to 57” which is a tad small (61.5-63"). 
Wonder what real world locomotive Aristo modeled? Reading, Western Maryland and a few others had some of the behemoth Consolidations. Those steam domes are reminiscent of Reading and PRR. As far as modeling your favorite flavor RR with this one it’s going to be tough as these BIG ones were not very common. 

All that said, I think Aristo did a pretty nice job on this model. 

Michael 





I wouldnt say its unusually large..for a "late" "modern" consolidation..
its fairly typical for the 1910-1940 timeframe..

They based it on the B&O class E27.

B&O E27 class

not sure when they were built..
I have the book "B&O Power" at home..I will check it tonight.

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

(dont need to check my book..google knows all! 

B&O class E27 2-8-0 Consolidations.
Built by Alco, Richmond and Schenectady shops, 1905 and 1906.
Some operated right up to the end of B&O steam in 1957!
about 200 locomotives in the E27 class. 
No survivors.

More photos of B&O E27 class


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Other than a funky paint job the loco is quite nice and I'm not a rivet counter so it works for me. Later RJD


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the link Scott, I looked at about 40 locos and nearly all had footboards instead of that funky cowcatcher pilot.
Also many a coal bunker will be raised!

I did find one pic that looks like the working drawing;








Well except for the headlight...and slide valves.
John


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Indeed it does look much like B&O's E27. That said something is amiss with the overall length, the space between the rear drivers outside diameter and front of cab is much greater than any pictures or drawings I viewed (less the really BIG ones 46.5'). As the picture John posted above of 2503 indicates the driver pretty much lines up with the cab front wall which based on many drawings I have and pictures was quite typical, many in fact have the rear driver under the cab 50% or so... I'm guestimating but with some credentials based on the pictures I scaled, I measure 24” space or better between the rear driver O.D. and the cab front wall. If the drawing was perpendicular to the viewing angle it would be less of a guesstimate… See link below for the picture I scaled. 

I noted in my previous post I suggested typical overall length of a Consolidation was 36’ should have been 36-38’. 

Arsto link: 
http://www.aristocraft.com/insiders/2009/InsiderJulyAugust2009.pdf 

Michael


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

With all the picky stuff already starting about particular roadnames not looking like the prototype is why at this point I will not try to make mine look like Southern Pacific but will letter them for my own Sierra Cascade & Pacific. No prototype for that. I think the Aristo model will only come in two versions, high or low headlight. Can't wait to tear into these for RC, sound, battery, and maybe some lighting effects like firebox.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael,

Here's a shot of an E-27b that looks a lot like the aristo model. 

E-27b

This one here shows what appears to be the tender Aristo is modeling, but B&O had modified the coal area somewhat.

Another E-27b 

It looks like the cab is well behind the 4th drive wheel on the prototype.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

You have to keep in mind that the prototype B&O E27 class had a LOT of locomotives in it that operated for a LONG time!  
there will be a ton of variation within the class...over time, and over individual locomotives. 
So no one prototype photo will probably ever match the Aristo model 100%.. 

Scot


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I guess I should have said 'similar' as the Cab window is totally different too. 

It was the only non foot board pilot I saw. 

Scotty, you are a spoil sport! ha ha 

John


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I forgot Davy sent me these pictures a few years ago:


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

All right then it looks like you guys nailed it, Aristo’s new Consolidation appears to be off spring of B&O’s E27b… And is not a BIG one as I poised previously, I’ll save that designation for the 50 built by Baldwin for Reading… 

The B&0 E27 drawing scales out to about 40’ long, 61.5” drivers, 33” pilot wheels, boiler overall length of about 30’ (what’s exposed) by 80” diameter. 

For us Southern Pacific fans, the C-28’s of 1907 from Schenectady are close… 38’-5.5” long, 57” drivers, 30” pilot wheels and 83” diameter boiler by about 26' long (what's exposed). The Arsto tender matches SP’s Class 90-R tender and was pulled behind there Consolidations and/or SP also used the Class 70-C Vandy style tender according to the SP Co. Diagrams of Locomotives and Tenders book I have. 

Michael


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, Michael; 

The Reading I10sb Consolidations would have that wide Wooten firebox hanging over the rear drive wheels. 

Interesting side note is that some of the I10sb class were used in a "prototype kitbash" to create the "2100 class" T1 4-8-4 dual traffic locomotives. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael,

Aristo told us the prototype was an E-27b way back when they announced the project. Seems like a good modern 2-8-0. The New Haven inherited 10 locomotives of similar size and dimension when they took over the Central New England.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark, 

I wasn't aware Arsto provided the protoype modeled, good info. I'd have to agreee its a modern 2-8-0. 

Dave, 

That is an iteresting tid bit on the proto kitbash, thanks for sharing. 

Michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo usually gives the background on the prototype(s) they draw from. Sometimes they seem to be an obscure example, like the infamous brass cabin caboose, but they usually research the heck out of it. They seem to do an especially good job on the paint schemes. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
Loco #610 is at Tennessee Valley Railroad in Chattanooga. She came from the US Army at some military base in Virginia. There are some film footage of her operating in the Army paint in the video 4 Days of Steam in Dixie. The narator says she is one UGLY engine (as some of you have noted). There are a few photos of her in the TVRM Southern paint and make-over at the www.tvrail.com site.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok boys and girls,

The Consoldation will

be built on April 30th

So a Mid summer delivery 

should be exspected.

Ive sold off ALL my Aristo steamers including

Pacfic, Mikado, Mallets

due to poor performance issues.

I sure hope this new Loco isnt the 

same old same old............

I have a few on order and will give a fair and good review when received.................
















Our club is taking bets already...............









By the way my Birthday is in late April so all

Gifts should be sent directly to my address.......









Cash is prefered but rolling stock is accepted ...........


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

What does "built on April 30th" mean, and how did you find out? I was hoping to see them at the NGRC this year, but if manufacturing doesn't start until April 30th that seems unlikely.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ben,

Nick's tongue FIRMLY planted within his cheek.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,
Are you pulling our leg or do you know something?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Paul.

1st i only give facts unlike others,

And Yes they will be Built on April 30th

and a Mid summer delivery is exspected.


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Great thread Guys, all good info.
And Nick as ussual you seem to know more of whats 
Going on than most others. Thanks for 
giving us the straight scoop. Del date is
spot on.
















Fred


----------



## Adam Anderson (Apr 21, 2011)

Good post people, cant wait to get my U.P. version and will pull some nice USAT 40ft cars with it as long as it stays together









Heres some info on the USAT cars for anyone who needs it.

Adam 


R19200A  Santa Fe - Rd. #1 -Tuscan 6 ft. Panel Superior $134.95 R19200B Santa Fe - Rd. #2 - Red 8 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19200C Santa Fe - Rd. #3 - Red 8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19201A Union Pacific - Rd. #1 - Red 6 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19201B Union Pacific - Rd. #2 - Yellow 8 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19201C Union Pacific - Rd. #3 - Yellow 8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19202A Southern Pacific - Rd. #1 - Tuscan 6 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19202B Southern Pacific - Rd. #2 - Red 8 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19202C Southern Pacific - Rd. #3 - Red 8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19203B Conrail - Rd. #1 - Blue 8 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19203C Conrail - Rd. #2 - Tuscan 8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19204A New Haven - Black w/Orange Door 6 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19204C New Haven - Orange 8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19205B Great Northern - Green/Orange 8 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19205C Great Northern - Red 8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19206A Chessie - Blue 6 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19206C Chessie - Yellow 8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19207B Burlington Northern - Green 8 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19207C Burlington Northern - Green 8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19208A CSX - Blue 6 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19208C CSX - Gray 8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19209A Rio Grande - Yellow/Silver 6 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19209C Rio Grande - Silver 8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19210A NYC - Brown 6 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19210C NYC - Red/Gray 8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19211B Atlantic Coast Line - Tuscan 8 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19211C Atlantic Coast Line - Green 8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19212B C&NW - Green 8 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19212C C&NW - Yellow 8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19213A Burlington Route- Red 6 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19213C Burlington Route - Black 8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19214B Pennsylvania- Tuscan 8 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19214C Pennsylvania - Tuscan 8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19215B Lehigh Valley - White 8 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19215C Lehigh Valley - Green 8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19216C Norfolk & Western - Tuscan 8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19217A Boston & Maine - Black w/Blue Door 6 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19217C Boston & Maine - Blue/Black 8 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19218B Canadian Pacific - Silver 8 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19218C Canadian Pacific - Red 8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19219C Western Pacific - Tuscan 8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19220C Baltimore & Ohio - Blue 8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19221A Alaska Railroad - Blue 6 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19222A Delaware & Hudson - Box Car Red 6 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19223B Milwaukee Road - Tuscan 8 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19224B Rock Island - Blue 8 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19225C MEC - Green/Yellow 8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19226C Santa Fe - Mineral Brown 8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19227A D & RGW  - Box Car Red 6 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19228A Union Pacific - Oxide Red 6 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19229C Great Northern - Glacier Green 8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19230C Santa Fe Rt. of Super Chief - Mineral Brown 8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19231C Pennsylvania - Oxide Red 8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19232A TH&B - Yellow/Black 6 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19233B Western Maryland - Brown w/8 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19234C Soo Line - White w/Red Door w/8 ft. Youngstown 134.95 R19235A Rutland - Yellow/Green w/6 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19236A Cotton Belt - Brown w/6 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19237A Lehigh New England - Black w/6 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19238A Erie Lackawanna - Light Gray w/6 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19239A Canadinan National - Brown w/6 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 R19240B  Reading  - Green w/8 ft. Panel Superior 134.95 

PRICES ARE SUBJECT TO CHANGE WITHOUT NOTICE
Home Dealer Requirements New Releases E-mail Box Cars Top of page *USA Trains*
P.O. Box 100, Malden, MA 02148
Phone: (781) 322-6084
Fax: (781) 321-6459


----------



## Adam Anderson (Apr 21, 2011)

Just got some new box cars, cant wait for them to hit the track...........







Hopefully the engine can pull them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's a guy who got his direct shipped from Aristo and he says they don't pull that well. Strange. 

Also strange that this is the first loco where the warranty specifically mentions that this can void the warranty. 

Greg


----------

